# Login to Router



## jimbobbob42 (Sep 24, 2006)

I can't login to my router from 1 computer only. From that computer I can access the ews on my printer, browse the internet, browse my network, everything but access my router. It's not a router issue, happens only on this computer, tried using different routers (DGL-4300, WRT54g, RT314) and different NICs (network upgrade). Disabling windows firewall (win XP pro) and disabling antivirus (AVG) has no affect. Tried changing router IP (from another computer of course), resetting IE defaults. Always get Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer, or what ever the eqivalent is using different browsers. I'm puzzled any one have any suggestion, short of torching Windows that is.


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

How are you trying to access it? Most routers you type the gateway address --ie..192.168.0.1 into a browser...
Try this: Start>Run> type in cmd
then type ipconfig
You should then see the IP address, subnet mask, and then the default gateway. Type that IP address into any browser address bar and see what happens. You'll need a login and password for it...


----------



## jimbobbob42 (Sep 24, 2006)

right now the ip of my router is 192.168.11.20, i have no problem logging in from my other computers, just this one that i'm using right now. This computer does everything but let me access my router. I can ping it ok from this computer, I can access the embedded web server on my printer 192.168.11.51, just not access my router


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## jimbobbob42 (Sep 24, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\JimBob>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ra2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ab.hsia.telus.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ab.hsia.telus.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-E9-40-DA-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.116
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : September 24, 2006 2:11:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : September 25, 2006 2:11:08 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\JimBob>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, the address of your router is really 192.168.0.1, that's the address to put into the IE address bar to access the configuration screens of the router.


----------



## jimbobbob42 (Sep 24, 2006)

ya, i changed it back to 192.168.0.1 from my other computer... cause if if don't i won't remember and the one hp printer i have gives me grief to change ip on


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So, what is the real issue?


----------



## jimbobbob42 (Sep 24, 2006)

just to clarify my last response.. i put 192.168.0.1 into IE on this computer only and i get server not found. all other of my computers, including power mac access router with that IP in IE


----------



## jimbobbob42 (Sep 24, 2006)

the real issue is that i'd like to be able to access my router from this computer. Why is it unable to login to my router without giving a server not found error.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you seem to change the configuration faster than I can keep up.
Let's start again.

From the computer that you have the issue connecting to the router, can you access the Internet through the router? What is the version and patch level of Windows on that system? Are you connected wired or wireless? For that computer when connected to the router, please do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From your prevoius post, if the computer's IP Address. is 192.168.0.116 and the router's IP address is 192.168.0.1, you can ping the router but not access it from IE.

Are there any restricted sites or IP addresses set up in IE. 
Is there any other security software on that computer that might be affecting it's ability to connect to the router.


----------



## jimbobbob42 (Sep 24, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\JimBob>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ra2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ab.hsia.telus.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ab.hsia.telus.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-E9-40-DA-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.116
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : September 25, 2006 6:57:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : September 26, 2006 6:57:47 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\JimBob>

Yes i can ping the router but not access from IE. I only have windows firewall (disabled athe the moment. I'm wired to a Dlink DGL-4300 router, but issue also exists on Linksys WRT54g and Netgear RT314 routers. The only restricted sites in IE are the default ones. My os is Win XP Pro SP2 with all current patches installed.

To add to my joy, last night I ran NETSH INT IP RESET as per ms knowledge base to see if that would fix any thing. Boy, it sure did.. Now for my NIC i have no protocol listed and if I try to install, it says " Could not add the requested component. The error is: The systen cannot find the file specified." It still connects to the internet.. How I don't know.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

jimbobbob42 said:


> The only restricted sites in IE are the default ones


Not sure there are any restricted sites by default.

Since TCP/IP was working fine, not sure why you ran NETSH INT IP RESET. It's IE that is having the problem connecting to the router. Otherwise from everything you said, there were no other issues.

But the syntax should be:
netsh int ip reset [ log_file_name ]

the log_file_name needs to be specified.

e.g.
netsh int ip reset ip_reset.txt


----------

